# Good Bits of 2007



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lets start this years Good bits thread

Personaly Ive had a busy year with highs and Lows
most recent High is seeing my dad and family in Canada again
my best friend getting married
changing my stressful job to a more sedate one!

Whats were your good bits of 2007


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Definatly getting my   on 8th October 

Coming in second was riding 3500 miles across America on a Harley with friends .


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

the best was marrying my wonderful husband  and coming second would have to be getting the all clear after loads of treatment and several ops!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Best bits
Starting on ttc journey and finding FF  
Changing from very stressful job to a more sedate one !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep them comming!
Every bit of Good News counts!

~Dizzi~

Dont Read & Run!
Read & Post!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

The birth of my beautiful daughter, Daisy Alice - this time last year we couldn't have been feeling more low.  Never give up hope ladies.

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxxxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Being asked to act as deputy head for the year   (still can't believe what they see in me!)

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Defiantly my


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

My best bits were - getting engaged on 14th May in Florida,
- getting my   on 3rd August,
- my best mate having her little girl and now expecting her 2nd bubs

All in all a great year, but this one is going to be better


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Meeting my wonderful FF mates at Stratford


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Here we go then...

Finding the confidence to apply for a new job and really enjoying it with loads less stress

Finding love and managing to have a healthy honest relationship (the ending isn't as important). I never thought i'd find myself in a relationship again but I did.

And lastly and perhaps most importantly

Finding a box of chocolates for £1.99 in Its a Gift that cost £7 in Waitrose


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

The birth of my nephew and mostly my BFP
And meeting some of the most amasing friends someone could ever need on here


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

mine was giving birth to my daughter Emmie May in march 

Then my best mate Nikki (birthbaby) geting a BFP then finging out she having twins

And then me getting a unexspected BFP on the 18th dec 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Cant say there were many but i i did meet some lovley folk at stratford aswell   
My nephew being born healthy n soo cute
getting our names down for DE TX in CZ 
that about it really like i said more crap stuff that good stuff


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Finally getting to France on hols this year(actually made it twice)

oh and joining FF

Dahlia x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Some great GOOD BITS - Keep Posting !


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

well there were a couple of lows but also several highs

First off, was bringing home my little willow whose now one

then having funding approved for our ICSI

Moving back to yorkshire

which was closely followed by our ICSI  and then finding out bubs was a boy 
Something i never thought after 16 yrs would happen

Keep the faith and hope that there are many more highs to come for all in this coming year

Em


----------

